# My Pretty Pittie



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just thought I'd share a picture of Reece. It's hard to get a good picture of her due to her color and the fact that doesn't like to sit still unless she's sleeping. :smooch:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well Reece is sitting pretty for you at that moment. She has a wonderful look on her face......


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Gotta love a Pittie smile


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She sat still for only a second then went back to chewing her stick haha.

She gives big smiles, Marlene! Sometimes she just squints her eyes and shows her front teeth like a weird grin... hard to explain...maybe someday I'll get a picture of it.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww she's so pretty!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She is beautiful.


----------



## rickybollinger (Mar 21, 2012)

Really looks gorgeous. good looking


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Very pretty!, arent you at all worried about the ban we have in the province? She doesnt look older then 7 which would make her grandfathered in. I would be paranoid even to walk her in my city


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful picture of her! Gotta love that expression.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks all.

And no, I don't let the ban bother me. We live on a farm in the middle of no where now, and secondly, the majority of people would agree the ban hasn't done anything to stop dog attacks. All it did was allow lots of innocent dogs to be put down because of their looks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reece*

Reece is such a pretty girl-she looks like a real SWEETHEART!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She will lick your face raw.... LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Reece, she's got a great smile. She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Reece is a pretty girl. I love pittie smiles!!!

I wouldnt let a ban bother me either they would have to pry her out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone. She really is a sweetheart. Perhaps someday people won't be so quick to judge her (but not likely!)

Just got a new camera, will be posting better (hopefully...if I can figure it out haha) pictures of her and Tucker soon!


----------

